# Help on Starting a Rescue?



## preslee (Nov 25, 2011)

So, I want to start off by saying I am not starting a rescue anywhere in the near future. But its something that I'd LOVE to do someday. I know I still have tons of research to do before I can even consider this. I would be non-profit. 

I love animals and it makes me so sad to see dogs and cats in shelters. I want them to live in foster homes at least before they can find real homes. I just believe a home setting is better for them rather than living in small, concrete "cells". I would have a network of foster parents, and rescue as many as possible off the e-list. What kind of laws are there and what do you have to do to make this work? I live in Arizona.

In hindsight, maybe I should just become a foster parent to an already existing organization? Haha, I guess I just want to do as much as possible to help animals in need.


----------

